# 454/480 problems



## marc (Dec 6, 2006)

has anyone had or heard of anyone having problems with the brass getting stuck in the srh 454 or 480 ?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Was the ammo new or reloaded? What brand of ammo? Was the gun clean before you went shooting?


----------



## marc (Dec 6, 2006)

this wasn't my gun i heard rumors of this happening. im looking to get a new gun for deer hunting any suggestions ?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been using a 44 Mag for over 25 years to take Deer, Elk, Antelope, Javalina, Rabbits and Squirrels. The 41 Mag and 357 Mag will take Deer too.

I had a chance last Spring to put a lot of rounds down range with a 454 Casull, 460 S&W, 480 Ruger and 500 S&W. The next new handgun I buy to hunt with will be a 460 S&W.


----------

